# Herpetic esophagitis



## prem_ponnuru (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi All,

Can anybody suggest me ICD for herpetic esophagitis ?

thanks for all the suggestions in advance !!

Prem


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not 100% positive, but I think you would code the esophagitis (530.11) with the herpes simplex infection (054.8 or 054.9) since it is herpes simplex that causes herpetic esophagitis.


----------



## niveditha (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Prem,

The code for Herpetic esophagitis would be 530.10,054.79.

B'coz 530.10 says Esophagitis(alkaline)(chemical)(chronic)*(infectional)*(necrotic)... in alphabetic index.

Niveditha Antoniraj,CPC-A


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I agree with 530.10.  I typed wrong code...sorry.  Thanks for correcting me.


----------

